# Samsung BD-P1500



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like the Samsung BD-P1500 is right around the corner with a release date somewhere in April:









The specs are based on the BD-P14000 model, with support for Profile 1.1.

Does someone have the detailed specs?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't believe there are any specs available just yet.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Any news from anyone on this one?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Everything I see if vague...


* SAMSUNG BDP1500 BD v1.1. *

BD-P1500 will support 1080p playback (not to mention 720p / 1080i / 1080p DVD upconversion), 7.1 PCM, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD HR and MA, Bitstream audio output via HDMI, HDMI 1.3. The BD-P1500 will also feature bitstream audio output of 7.1 PCM, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD High Resolution and Master Audio via HDMI.

*Product Specifications*

1080p output
BD profile 1.1
Ethernet
2 channel analog
XVYCC (Extended-gamut YCC color space)
Dolby Digital+
True-D
DTS-HD
HDMI-CEC (Anynet+)

OnSale is showing it for $332 with free shipping, but it is probably not in stock.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

What I found is that this product is going to hit the market in April/May but I am not able to find any store in Europe which has it in stock either...
Weird!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if this supports a 7.1 surround sound speakers? And how it sounds compared to the latest ones coming out?? :sad:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I just purchased (backordered with 1-19-09 delivery) one of these for $250. When I get it I will post a review.

The product manual should answer many of the above questions:
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200805/20080513162220687_608A_BD-P1500_XAA-080510.pdf

The Samsung BD-P1500 supports 7.1 through HDMI or optical digital.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

jackfish said:


> The Samsung BD-P1500 supports 7.1 through HDMI or optical digital.


Optical digital (Toslink) will only support two channel linear PCM or 5.1 channel lossy DD or DTS. 

Many AVR's can apply Dolby ProLogic IIx to a 5.1 input, via S/PDIF coax or Toslink, to derive sound for the back two channels of a 7.1 system.

HDMI will support audio decoded to 7.1 channel linear PCM.


----------

